
Preoperative Patient Frailty and Operative Stress and Postoperative Mortality - bookofjoe
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamasurgery/article-abstract/2755273
======
WrathOfJay
Isn't this pretty much accounted for by doctors at this point?

Isn't it well know that there's a good chance that an elderly patient will die
during or soon after significant surgery? For instance, there's a good chance
that soon former President Jimmy Carter will once again have a fall that will
result in him being hospitalized, and shortly after surgery, he'll pass.

------
acranox
I think this is the paper that was written about in this NYTimes article.
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/13/health/frail-elderly-
surg...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/13/health/frail-elderly-surgery.html)

------
1996
"The findings suggest that even minor surgical procedures are associated with
high risk for patients with frailty and that surgeons and referring physicians
should consider whether the potential benefits of surgery warrant the
increased risk."

TLDR: sick people die more when you cut them open, even for little cuts.

